# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Thought I'd do a little poetry ...

## AwesomeEvs

Alrighty ... just noticed this part of the forum, so I thought appropriately, I'd write a poem about dreams.  ::D:  Enjoy! (This is just a quick one I've done on the spot, if you guys like my work, I'll put and make some more up)

Dreams are fast,
And dreams are free,
Dreams intergrate,
Reality.

I live the the dream,
The vivid world,
The dreaming of,
Times new and old.

Evolving dreams,
Paint pictures blue,
The dark and misty clouds,
I view. 

What be you friend,
Or are you foe,
It is my dream,
So true, I know.

Take me now,
Just in this state,
The dreamscape calls,
I cannot wait.

By AwesomeEvs

Any feedback (including constructive criticicsm) welcome! Keep in mind its just a quick one!

Thanks for reading!  :smiley: 

/Evs

----------


## ThePhobiaViewed

Nice, I like it. I'm not a big fan of poetry but for me to like it it has to have good rhymes and yours has great rhymes. Very easy to read and made sense. If all poetry was like this I would like it more. I might put some poetry up sometime even though I'm probably not that good. Reading yours was almost like that Christmas one ("Twas the night before Christmas", that one) just because of the way the flow was.

By the way that avatar is completely amazing!

----------


## AwesomeEvs

Thanks - my style is probs derrived from this as I have heard 'The Night Before Christmas" at least a hundred times.

As for writing - go for it - practice makes perfect!

And yeah ... my avatar seems to be a hit  ::D: 
- you are not alone with that compliment!

/Evs

----------


## Identity X

> This is just a quick one I've done on the spot



Yes, and it needs a re-read. After reading some dodgy translations of Chinese books, I can sort of cope with typos, but still, it'd be better without them (especially since poems are so dense). It's ok, although a bit too simple - I'd very much like to see some others you didn't write so hastily.

----------


## AwesomeEvs

I generally don't write with as much meaning as it seems you do (you have some seriously impressive work that I admire - just reading parts of your blog) and I haven't done any poetry seriously in a while - but, I will meet your challenge and aspire to write something mores substansial soon!

/Evs

----------


## AwesomeEvs

> Yes, and it needs a re-read. After reading some dodgy translations of Chinese books, I can sort of cope with typos, but still, it'd be better without them (especially since poems are so dense). It's ok, although a bit too simple - I'd very much like to see some others you didn't write so hastily.



I hope I've provided you with something a little more substantial here:
http://dreamviews.com/community/show...590#post480590

 ::rolleyes::  Please let me know your thoughts!

----------

